# Good lens for group shots???



## maytay20 (May 6, 2008)

OK so I am looking to buy a good lens for family portraits, weddings or any large group shot.  I was looking at this one : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830998374&Tpk=EF+17-40mm+f%2f4L+USM
Do you think it would be a good choice?  This lens would replace my 35-80mm I broke.  Or is there another one around the same price that would work better??  Sorry if I am driving you guys nuts with all of the questions.  Thanks, Mary


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 6, 2008)

Have you read some reviews of the EF 17-40mm f/4L USM lens?
http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/Can...canon-ef-17-40mm-f4-usm-l-test-report--review
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-17-40mm-f-4.0-L-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

Have you thought about the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM lens?
http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/Can...n-ef-s-17-55mm-f28-usm-is-test-report--review
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-17-55mm-f-2.8-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## Big Mike (May 7, 2008)

The 17-40mm F4 L, is a great lens.  No worries there.

I'll also second the recommendation for the EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS.  It's the best lens for wedding shooting (for that camera).


----------

